# Well Water has Air Bubbles



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it a submersible or jet pump ? Is there a pressure tank ? Pressure switch ? More info.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

You should pull a water sample and have it tested too just to be safe - even if it's only for irrigation. No telling what could happen in the years the well wasn't in use.


----------



## hub151 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. It is a Jet well and has an expansion tank and pressure switch. It took about 3 minutes to fill up a 10 bucket.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

The air bubbles may possibly be from a leaking bladder in the pressure tank, or there could be a fitting leak on the suction (well) side of the pump sucking in air. Most likely it's a bad tank bladder.
Turn the pump off or unplug it, and drain the water pressure down until it stops running out.
Now, check the pressure in the tank with a tire pressure gauge. It should read (and hold) two psi below the pump cut-on pressure (i.e. 20 psi cut-on to 40 psi cut-off should have a tank pressure of 18 psi when the pump isn't on and the water pressure is drained down). 
If the pump is set at 40 psi cut-on/60 cut-off, the tank pressure should be 38 psi. If the tank pressure is too high, bleed the air pressure off to the 2 psi below. If it is too low, air the tank back up with a portable compressor or air tank.
If water spews out of the pressure tank air valve, the bladder is shot and you need to replace the pressure tank, which is what I suspect will solve your problem.
If you need to know how to prime the pump later, just ask.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

Does the pump turn on and off rapidly when using water.With the tank unhooked from the system,is there still water in the tank ?


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

PS:How deep is the well ?


----------

